

Bitcoin up 166% over the past month - taylorwc

What are some theories as to the cause of this unbelievable surge?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coinbase.com&#x2F;charts
======
joezydeco
China. Some have noted that the rate just crossed ¥2000.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/11/08/from-
walm...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/11/08/from-walmart-to-
bitcoin-the-ceo-behind-the-chinese-exchange-sending-bitcoin-to-new-highs/)

------
nnash
I'm assuming this was all triggered by the DPR/Silk Road bust and subsequent
seizure of 30M USD in bitcoins.

------
wglb
Perhaps because it is the first half of another up/down swing?

~~~
oleganza
If this bubble "crashes" into $1000, it's a good news to many people. This
spring it went $14->$266->$100, this time it started at $140 and thus can
easily go to $1000 or $2000.

~~~
wglb
Then that would make $2000 the midpoint of an even bigger up/down pattern.

~~~
oleganza
In relative terms it can be the same. If it just repeats history (most
probably it won't), the price goes to $2660 and then stabilises around $1000.

